# Auskunftsdienst 11814 zweite Mahnung was nun?



## ichclaudia (18 Mai 2005)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Problem seit Oktober 2004 mit dtms AG (NEXNET), 
diese unterstellen mir, dass ich angeblich ihre Auskunftsnummer angewählt haen soll. Dieses ist nicht passiert. Nach mehrmaligen Schriftverkehr hatte ich Ruhe bis vor einer Woche. Nexnet schickte mir eine Mahnung von insg. 10,01 Euro heute flatterte die nächste Mahnung ins Haus nun sind wir bei 13,01 Euro. 
Es geht mir eigentlich nicht ums Geld, sondern, darum, dass diese Nummern nicht gewählt worden sein können. Einen EVN habe ich von der Telekom bekommen. Jedoch nicht die bestätigung, dass diese Vernindung zu stande gekommen ist. Was sagt ihr soll ich zahlen oder es lieber lassen????

Gruß Claudia


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Mai 2005)

*Re: zweite Mahnung was nun?*



			
				ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> . Einen EVN habe ich von der Telekom bekommen. Jedoch nicht die bestätigung, dass diese Vernindung zu stande gekommen ist.


versteh ich nicht ganz, steht die Nummer auf dem EVN?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=83494#83494

hat sich in der Zwischenzeit irgendetwas Neues ergeben außer dem EVN? Liegt denn das Prüfprotokoll vor? 

cp


----------



## ichclaudia (22 Mai 2005)

Von Nexnet liegt nicht vor nur die Zahlungsaufforderung und den Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Mehr nicht!


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> steht die Nummer auf dem EVN?





			
				ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> Von Nexnet liegt ... vor ...  Einzelverbindungsnachweis


Hallo, jemand zu Hause? Welche Nummer wurde denn nun angewählt?


----------



## ichclaudia (23 Mai 2005)

11839 steht auf dem EVN


----------



## ichclaudia (23 Mai 2005)

nein die Nummer wurde ganz bestimmt nicht angewählt


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Mai 2005)

Das einzige, was über diese Nummer zu erfahren ist, dass es sich um eine 
Sonderrufnummer = Auskunftsdienst
http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/start/in_05-06-03-09-03_m/


> Auskunftsanbieter
> Rufnummern für Auskunftsdienste haben die Struktur 118xy. Sie können von Unternehmen
> beantragt werden, die     einen bundesweit vorwahlfrei erreichbaren Auskunftsdienst
> anbieten wollen, der ausschließlich der Weitergabe von Rufnummern und Teilnehmerdaten
> ...


http://www.nordcom.net/pdf/T-D1_Sondernummern_nC_1003.pdf
 3,60 E/min 

cp


----------



## ichclaudia (23 Mai 2005)

ich habe sogar gesucht, wo sie ihre Werbung schalten, jedoch keinen Erfolg.
Ich werde denen noch einmal mitteilen, dass sie mir dieses Prüfprotokoll geben sollen nach §16TKV und so lang ich dieses nicht habe. Zahl ich nicht. Aber ich denke, die werden dann die Inkasso einschalten (Schlotter schlotter- unwohl ist mir ja schon irgendwie).


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Mai 2005)

ichclaudia schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich denke, die werden dann die Inkasso einschalten


Papier ist geduldig, ernst wird es erst beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1986

cp


----------



## ichclaudia (23 Mai 2005)

Ja nur die Kosten steigen und was wenn ich doch den kürzeren zieh?

Recht haben und Recht bekommen dass sind zwei unterschiedliche Sachen.


----------



## wibu (24 Mai 2005)

Natürlich. Deshalb musst dir überlegen, ob du die Nerven dazu hast, die Angelegenheit bis zum Ende durchzuziehen. Deine Chancen stehen nicht schlecht.

Ich bin noch immer nicht vor Gericht gezerrt worden (Schade eigentlich, aber was solls...).
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3386&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Gruß wibu


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2005)

*nexnet*

*[]*

Inkassofirmen spekulieren auf die Unkenntniss von otto normalverbraucher und auf den Angstcharakter der Mahnbriefe (letzte aussergerichtliche mahnung...)

*[]*


_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2005)

bei Talkline habe ich aufegeben und in den Sauren Apfel gebissen und bezahlt "42 Euro" Die haben mir ein Schreiben der Technischen Überprüfung gemäß § 16TKV zugestellt.
 Es Ärgert mich aber wenn es das nöchste Mal passiert, dann habe ich ne Rechtsschutz - dies ist mein einziger Trost


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> bei Talkline habe ich aufegeben und in den Sauren Apfel gebissen und bezahlt "42 Euro" Die haben mir ein Schreiben der Technischen Überprüfung gemäß § 16TKV zugestellt.


Eine Bitte: Könntest du die Dokumentation (geschwärzt um deine persönlichen Daten) hier bitte als Scan zur Verfügung stellen? Ich weiß immer noch nicht, wie so ein Ding eigentlich aussieht - bislang hat mir noch kein TK-Mensch eine vorlegen können


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

*TKV §16*

Ich habe auch ein Prüfungsprotokoll erhalten. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie es aussehen muss und ob ich mich mit der Version, die ich bekommen habe, geschlagen geben muss. 
Der Prüfbericht sieht aus wie ein EVN, nur etwas ausführlicher, die Gespräche sind in mehrere einzelne Verbindungsarten aufgeschlüsselt (jeweils mit: _Beginn - Beginn Berechnung - Gesprächsdauer - Berechnete Gesprächsdauer - A-Tln_ (da steht meine Telefonnummer mit Vorwahl nur mit ner weiteren 0 davor) - _Verbindungsart - Eigenständige Rufnummer - Auskunftsdienst_)

Zur Info: Ich schlage mich seit Oktober mit dtms ag (mehrere Verbindungen zu 11814), Nexnet, Intrum und aktuell mit (...) & Kollegen rum. Das Prüfungsprotokoll habe ich nach vielen Versuchen nun von der dtms AG bekommen. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Kriterien ein Prüfungsprotokoll beinhalten muss?

Julia


----------



## Teleton (23 März 2006)

Hört sich nach einem Call Data Record = CDR an. Könntest Du den mal *anonymisiert* als Scan einstellen ?

Zu den Auskunftsnummern gibt es etliche Urteile im Unterforum Recht und Gesetz.


----------



## julchen (24 März 2006)

*TKV §16 Scan*

Habe mich jetzt in dem Forum angemeldet und hoffe auf Tips. Hoffe, man kann das lesen.

Julia


----------



## wibu (24 März 2006)

Also, ein Prüfbericht ist das m.E. nicht, egal ob das oben draufsteht oder nicht. Ich habe zwar noch keinen gesehen, könnte mir den aber so vorstellen: Bestätigung der Richtigkeit der technischen Überprüfung bis zu deinem Hausanschluss mit Unterschrift des Technikers, der die Überprüfung durchgeführt hat. Wenn micht nicht alles täuscht, müsste dieser Techniker von der Telekom sein, weil die anderen Anbieter deren Leitungen nur anmieten und selbst keine Prüfung durchführen können. Ist aber nur ´ne Vermutung.

Gruß wibu

P.S. Haben die die (...) schon die anwaltliche Vollmacht vorgelegt?


----------



## BenTigger (25 März 2006)

Das ist ein Prüfberich über die Abrechnung aber nicht über die Technik 

Ich könnte dir auch eben einen Prüfbericht schreiben, der besagt, das ich den Bericht da oben geprüft habe. Nur was und wie ich geprüft habe, schreibe ich nicht rein, wie im Bericht da oben...


----------



## advisor (25 März 2006)

In diesem Zusammenhang ist folgende Stellungnahme der BNetzA (ehem. RegTP) lesenswert:
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-mobilfunk/1284-1.html
Insbesondere:


			
				BNetzA schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist bekannt, dass diese technische Prüfung über die gesamte Teilnehmeranschlussleitung und die beteiligte Vermittlungstechnik sehr aufwendig und kostenintensiv sein kann und daher vornehmlich bei rechtlichen Kollosionsfällen mit größeren Streitwerten zum Tragen kommt.


Bei geringen Forderungen ist es wohl aus Sicht der Netzbetreiber unwirtschaftlich, eine Prüfung durchzuführen.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2006)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich nach einem Call Data Record = CDR an.


sieht nicht danach aus 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4505


> Ein typischer CDR-Ausdruck enthält:
> 
> In der A-Zeile in der Datei wird der Verbindungsaufbauwunsch eines Kunden dargestellt,
> in der B-Zeile die Bestätigung dieses Wunsches,
> ...


http://www.mnm-team.org/pub/Diplomarbeiten/demm99/HTML-Version/node44.html


> Um Accountingdaten bei Internet-Providern zu erheben, werden üblicher Weise in regelmäßigen Abständen die Logfiles der Außenrouter abgerufen und ausgewertet. Beim Telephonieren erzeugt die Vermittlungsstelle sogenannte CDRs (Call Data Record) . Diese werden dann an einen Accountingserver geschickt


http://mwl.t-com.de/produkte/page.php?id=3583&


> CDR: Call Data Record (Call Detail Record)
> Der CDR oder KDS (Kommunikationsdatensatz) ist der Datensatz, der im jeweiligen Netzelement des Netzbetreibers für jedes Gespräch bzw. jede Gesprächsphase erzeugt wird. Er dient als Basis für die Abrechnung sowohl zwischen den Netzbetreibern als auch gegenüber dem Endkunden.


Was das sein soll, was als Attachment zu sehen ist , ist mir schleierhaft. Das kann jeder mit  dem PC zusammenbasteln 

cp


----------



## dvill (25 März 2006)

*Re: TKV §16*



			
				Julia schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Kriterien ein Prüfungsprotokoll beinhalten muss?


Genaues habe ich nicht, aber eine gute Übersichtseite für das Problem.

Das Prüfprotokoll ist gesetzlich verankert, aber leider nicht die Form der Dokumentation.

Aus allgemeinen Überlegungen muss eine Dokumentation wenigstens beinhalten, wer wann was mit welchem Ergebnis getan hat. Die Prüfung ist eine Einzelfallprüfung.

Die vorliegende EDV-Liste beansprucht nicht einmal, ein Prüfprotokoll gemäß TKV §16 zu sein. Man findet nicht Hinweise auf den Verantwortlichen. Das ist ein Blanko-Ausdruck.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## julchen (26 März 2006)

Danke an alle für die aufmunternden Worten und Hinweise. 

Ich hab mittlerweile meine Post von der dtms AG nochmal durchgelesen, ob noch was Brauchbares drin steht. Dazu habe ich nochmal ein paar Fragen:

*1. *Vorab schreibt mir die dtms AG auf 1,5 Seiten einen Text, der angeblich das eigentliche Prüfungsprotokoll beinhaltet:
"Weder im Telekommunikationsnetz noch im peripheren Equipment noch im Abrechnungssystem des Unternehmens konnten im fraglichen Zeitraum Fehler oder Abweichungen festgestellt werden, die einen Rückschluss auf eine nicht ordnungsgemäße Bearbeitung und Verarbeitung der erhobenen Daten zugelassen hätten."

Für mich sagen diese Sätze für meinen konkreten Fall nichts aus, sehe ich das richtig?

*
2.* Daran anschließend habe ich einige Anlagen erhalten, die allerdings eher allgemeine Infos erhalten (u.a. eine Graphik, wie die Verbindung aufgebaut wird. So schreibt dtms u.a. "Die Anlage 1 fasst die Organisation, die beteiligten Systemkomponenten, den Datenfluss und den Prozess sowohl im Telekommunikationsnetz als auch im Abrechnungssystem des Unternehmens zusammen und beschreibt den Prüfungsumfang").

Interessant finde ich hier noch beim Verbindungsaufbau 
Telefon - TNB (Teilnehmer-Netzbetreiber, hier die Deutsche Telekom) - dtms-Netz - TNB - gerufener Anschluss
den Satz "Eine Überprüfung der Vermittlungseinrichtung der DTAG liegt nicht im Verantwortungsbereich der dtms AG. Da der TNB jedoch eine Entgeltrechnung auf der Grundlage der bei ihm enstandenen CDR's erstellt, kann der Schluss gezogen werden, dass der Call tatsächlich entstanden ist (Offline-Verfahren). Sollte die Richtigkeit des Zustandekommens eines Calls jedoch in Zweifel gezogen werden, dann kann dies nur der TNB prüfen und klären"

Kann/Soll ich hier nochmal nachhaken? Das steht mir doch zu, oder? Muss ich mich da an die Telekom wenden oder die (...) oder dtms oder alle?

*3.* Ansonsten hab ich in den Anlagen noch eine Tabelle gefunden, wo immer hin meine Nummer drin steht, ferner wieder Startzeit und Dauer und diverses. Kann irgendjemand damit was anfangen???

Julchen

P.S: Von einem Mahnbescheid hab ich zum Glück noch nichts gehört...


----------



## Qoppa (28 März 2006)

julchen schrieb:
			
		

> .... Für mich sagen diese Sätze für meinen konkreten Fall nichts aus, sehe ich das richtig?


Ja, im Prüfprotokoll muß eine Überprüfung bis zur Teilnehmerschnittstelle dokumentiert sein. Daß das nicht geschah, geht ja auch hieraus hervor:


			
				dtms schrieb:
			
		

> "Eine Überprüfung der Vermittlungseinrichtung der DTAG liegt nicht im Verantwortungsbereich der dtms AG. Da der TNB jedoch eine Entgeltrechnung auf der Grundlage der bei ihm enstandenen CDR's erstellt, kann der Schluss gezogen werden, dass der Call tatsächlich entstanden ist (Offline-Verfahren). Sollte die Richtigkeit des Zustandekommens eines Calls jedoch in Zweifel gezogen werden, dann kann dies nur der TNB prüfen und klären"


was nun eben ihr Problem ist.  
(es genügt nicht, daß ein Schluß gezogen werden kann, sondern es muß bewiesen werden!)


----------



## julchen (31 März 2006)

*AW: Auskunftsdienst 11814 zweite Mahnung was nun?*

Danke, werde die [name gelöscht]-Forderung wieder nicht zahlen und warte ab, wie es weitergeht. 

Julchen

_ Bitte keine Namen, auch nicht als Verniedlichung, nennen....*BT/MOD*_


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Auskunftsdienst 11814 zweite Mahnung was nun?*

Hallo Leute,

NEXNET, Intrum und Co. sind uns auch ein Begriff.

Wir hatten ebenso Inkasso-Schreiben erhalten und die Kollegen A. und Ko.. haben sich auch gemeldet. (Die Summe belief sich mittlerweile auf über 400,00 €). Dank Rechtschutz haben wir einen Anwalt eingeschaltet und seit dem nichts mehr von der Sache gehört.

Hartnäckigkeit zeigen und sich nicht Einschüchtern lassen - die haben eigentlich keine Chance, wenn die Sache vor Gericht geht!

Mandy


----------



## Steffchen (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Auskunftsdienst 11814 zweite Mahnung was nun?*

Hallo!
Ich hatte auch Probleme mit solchen Telefondiensten, hatte sie aber angerufen, hatte auch Post von Nexnet, Intrium, A. & Kollegen usw. die Briefe waren schon sehr heftig, schlotter schlotter, doch mittlerweile habe ich das Insolvenzverfahren angemeldet, seitdem Ruhe und Frieden, mein RA kümmert sich um alles, und selbst die ach so schlauen und grossen Banken sind auf einmal sehr sehr klein, und gehen auf einmal auf einen zu, vorher undenkbar.

Gruss Steffchen


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Auskunftsdienst 11814 zweite Mahnung was nun?*



Steffchen schrieb:


> ...ich das Insolvenzverfahren angemeldet...


Ein Paradebeispiel ist das aber nicht und nachahmenswert schon gleich drei Mal nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Auskunftsdienst 11814 zweite Mahnung was nun?*



Steffchen schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich hatte auch Probleme mit solchen Telefondiensten, hatte sie aber angerufen, hatte auch Post von Nexnet, Intrium, A. & Kollegen usw. die Briefe waren schon sehr heftig, schlotter schlotter, doch mittlerweile habe ich das Insolvenzverfahren angemeldet, seitdem Ruhe und Frieden, mein RA kümmert sich um alles, und selbst die ach so schlauen und grossen Banken sind auf einmal sehr sehr klein, und gehen auf einmal auf einen zu, vorher undenkbar.
> 
> Gruss Steffchen



Ich hoffe, du bist darauf nicht stolz. Dass das nicht die Lösung des Problemes ist sollte klar sein.

Gruß Marco


----------

